# GM Broken Truck Frames



## KSB

In the valley I live in in Vermont we have had 25 broken chevrolet or GM 2500 Or 3500 truck frames from last winter. The truck yeaRS RANGE FROM 2003-2008. GM Has yet to say they have a problem. I own one of these trucks and say this is wrong, all of these frames have broken in the same spots. Any of you out there had similar problems? Its time we all got together to force a solution with GM. Please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]!sover.net or call 802-368-9968.


----------



## bribrius

which spot? 1500/2500hd?

and yeah. broken gm frames have been covered on here before but i want to make sure its the same spot.
lol


----------



## ABES

Are you talking about the spot right behind the upper control arm? All thats needed is a triangular piece of 3/16" steel welded in to prevent this problem.


----------



## B&B

Nothing new there. Been telling guys for years to keep an eye on the trucks that do not have the reinforcement gussets on them that GM so nicely eliminated on many trucks

Here's a couple past threads on the issue:

Broken frame

More reading

Anybody been cheking theirs? You gotta keep an eye on them on the non gusseted frames. Or add the gussets yourself.


----------



## Mark13

B&B;614355 said:


> More reading
> 
> Anybody been cheking theirs? You gotta keep an eye on them on the non gusseted frames. Or add the gussets yourself.


You stole my thread. 



I'm putting those gusset plates on my truck before winter.


----------



## B&B

Mark13;614415 said:


> I'm putting those gusset plates on my truck before winter.


Better add a set all the way from the rear cab mounts to the rear spring hangers as well, because thats where grossly overloaded D) 1/2 tonners break too.


----------



## RepoMan207

I better go check my truck! Being in the towing idustry you would have thought I would of heared of this sooner. I am in a atate of shock.


----------



## B&B

RepoMan207;614531 said:


> I better go check my truck! Being in the towing idustry you would have thought I would of heared of this sooner. I am in a atate of shock.


Best to take an offense rather than a defense in this instance. Saves a ton of cash later and once they're broke in two they're never the same afterward.


----------



## Mark13

B&B;614517 said:


> Better add a set all the way from the rear cab mounts to the rear spring hangers as well, because thats where grossly overloaded D) 1/2 tonners break too.


Me? Overloaded? Nahhh.

Ya, that might be a really good idear. You know, for that one time a year I might actually work my truck some. wesport


----------



## exmark1

I had a 2005 Duramax that broke...we plated it up and sold it IMMEDIATLY! Same thing happened to my 1993 K-2500 RIP Never will I plow with a GM truck again!


----------



## KSB

Mine is cracked on one side and broken through on the other. Can this be repaired enough to plow with the truck again. Please help. We are in a bind here.


----------



## Gicon

Why do you think I own Ford's? GMs are junk. Unless you guys are doing some "Excessive cowboying"


----------



## got-h2o

exmark1;614585 said:


> I had a 2005 Duramax that broke...we plated it up and sold it IMMEDIATLY! Same thing happened to my 1993 K-2500 RIP Never will I plow with a GM truck again!


I've owned 5 different Duramaxes, most with v-plows and it's never happened to me, not to say it won't.



Gicon;614820 said:


> Why do you think I own Ford's? GMs are junk. Unless you guys are doing some "Excessive cowboying"


That comment is not at all un-informative!  So, your sole purpose to owning a Ford is so the frame doesn't crack? Sure. Plus, it's a big problem with 97.5-up F150's. Places around here used to not install plows on F150's because of it. Ford's have their issues to, nothing is perfect. One of my 2004 1 ton Super Duties has a track bar bracket completely cracked off of the front diff. Never had a plow on it, and you could eat off the underside it's so clean. Both of them have stress cracks all up and down the rear frame sections.......some repaired, some not. Personally, I always thought Ford's frames were pretty weak. Talk to some frame shop guys, they'll tell you that Ford frames are the easiest to pull, GM's the hardest. That tells me something.


----------



## Milwaukee

I don't like this thread to be bash about brand.

Look and there are *NO BEST TRUCK IN WORLD*

They are same trouble.

How you manage break frames on 25 trucks? What plow you put on it. Are your drivers drive like manic?

Until if they across curb or drive bad road with huge pothole then it cause this.


----------



## brad96z28

Gicon;614820 said:


> Why do you think I own Ford's? GMs are junk. Unless you guys are doing some "Excessive cowboying"


Yep exactly why I sold my ford to buy my chevy.
Sick of a truck that rides like a dump truck. Now I have one that rides like a caddy :bluebounc I hope mine has the gussets If not I will make someting up.


----------



## larryhd

*frames*



KSB;614628 said:


> Mine is cracked on one side and broken through on the other. Can this be repaired enough to plow with the truck again. Please help. We are in a bind here.


you have a pm I can help you


----------



## B&B

KSB;614628 said:


> Mine is cracked on one side and broken through on the other. Can this be repaired enough to plow with the truck again. Please help. We are in a bind here.


With good fabrication skills it can be repaired. But they're a pain when they're broke on the inboard side.

Which is why I've been touting it for a while now...add the gussets in the first place and none of it is an issue. I've yet to see one break at the control arm mount with the gussets installed. Takes an hour and a half's worth of work to avoid the issue entirely in the first place.

And yes, GM has known of the issue for a long time.


----------



## mikelawtown

Anyone around Mass/NH do the fix?


----------



## JD Dave

Gicon;614820 said:


> Why do you think I own Ford's? GMs are junk. Unless you guys are doing some "Excessive cowboying"


If I made 1k/hour I'd drive an AWD Porshe like Bri. BTW why don't you go bash somewhere else,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

KSB;614151 said:


> In the valley I live in in Vermont we have had 25 broken chevrolet or GM 2500 Or 3500 truck frames from last winter. The truck yeaRS RANGE FROM 2003-2008. GM Has yet to say they have a problem. I own one of these trucks and say this is wrong, all of these frames have broken in the same spots. Any of you out there had similar problems? Its time we all got together to force a solution with GM. Please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]!sover.net or call 802-368-9968.


Try from '88 to '08. If they're telling you there isn't a problem, tell them you didn't fall off the turnip truck and they're lying to you.



Gicon;614820 said:


> Why do you think I own Ford's? GMs are junk. Unless you guys are doing some "Excessive cowboying"


Another brilliant comment. Why don't you mount a plow on your Jeep GC.



Milwaukee;614849 said:


> I don't like this thread to be bash about brand.
> 
> Look and there are *NO BEST TRUCK IN WORLD*
> 
> They are same trouble.
> 
> How you manage break frames on 25 trucks? What plow you put on it. Are your drivers drive like manic?
> 
> Until if they across curb or drive bad road with huge pothole then it cause this.


Mil, read the threads, it has NOTHING (when you type like that, is that similar to talking really loud?) to do with drivers or abuse. It's strictly a design fault of the GM trucks that can be easily remedied.


----------



## The MAG Man

Are these breaking on the driver's side by the steering box?


----------



## B&B

The MAG Man;617150 said:


> Are these breaking on the driver's side by the steering box?


Click on the links in post #4...pics in those.


----------



## bribrius

B&B;614517 said:


> Better add a set all the way from the rear cab mounts to the rear spring hangers as well, because thats where grossly overloaded D) 1/2 tonners break too.


your joking right?

sounds like you might as well run some chassis tubing right down the whole frame rail on both sides.


----------



## TJS

The sad part is GM had frame cracks and steering box areas cracking in the mid 80's trucks. My 85 cracked so bad at the horns it actually separated. I was able to weld it up, plate it and box the frame. Guess they have not learned. It does however seem fixable though.
T.J.


----------



## bribrius

TJS;617229 said:


> The sad part is GM had frame cracks and steering box areas cracking in the mid 80's trucks. My 85 cracked so bad at the horns it actually separated. I was able to weld it up, plate it and box the frame. Guess they have not learned. It does however seem fixable though.
> T.J.


just annoying.

sad is right. 
perhaps when they are done merging with chrysler things will improve but i doubt it.
They have been building trucks for what, 60 years?? Must be a failure that started when they came out with the crumple zone to save injury in accidents. 
maybe they break on the crumple zones....?


----------



## Milwaukee

But I been think why didn't they fix that problem.

It could be them try make you buy new trucks so they could stay in business.

You know what I mean. Like Ford stop put 4.9L 300 most it epa issue but it was last so much that they lose business so they build engine that won't last longer or make body rust faster.


You know Dodge, Ford, and Gm try make everyone replace truck so they need buy new one.


Now no one is buy and they are lost business so much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Milwaukee;617249 said:


> But I been think why didn't they fix that problem.
> 
> It could be them try make you buy new trucks so they could stay in business.
> 
> You know what I mean. Like Ford stop put 4.9L 300 most it epa issue but it was last so much that they lose business so they build engine that won't last longer or make body rust faster.
> 
> You know Dodge, Ford, and Gm try make everyone replace truck so they need buy new one.
> 
> Now no one is buy and they are lost business so much.


Why you not call dealer ask them why not fix problem?

Better yet, call GM ask why no fix problem?

As for getting me to buy new trucks, that can't be right, I'm keeping my trucks longer and longer because for the most part they are more reliable. I've never had a fleet with as many miles on them as I do now.


----------



## The MAG Man

I spent a lot of time reading up on this topic as I am a dyed in the wool GMC man and this was the first I have seen of this. I first turned to the National Highway Transportation Safety Administration's Defects & Recalls website http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/ and to the Safer Car website for some answers.

I found a few complaints on mid 80s Chevy/GMC trucks, but there is not even one complaint, defect, tech service bulletin, or other document on file about this in late model trucks with the NHTSB. If this is happening on a broad scale, it's certainly not being reported and tracked. *This is the place to start by filing a complaint* so no matter what, take the time to file there please.

Next I searched google for quite a while and this thread and one other on another plowing website came up and that was all google could find. I have two 2500HD Duramax crew cabs in my own fleet and was under both of them last night with a flashlight and inspection mirror. Neither show this problem, but I also pretty careful and gentle with my trucks in storms and I have Timbrens on both which I actually think would prevent this problem if I am reading it correctly. Do any of you have Timbrens installed on the front axle of these trucks showing cracks?

I think, after studying the photos posted, if you look at the point where this damage is happening this looks to me to be a horizontal stress fracture created by torque and twist on the frame rails at the front upper control arm junction. The frame rails are a "C" channel and that control arm junction point would tend to pull up and away in a twisting motion when loaded and stressed. I restore antique GMC trucks in the off-season so I am no stranger to truck building and construction. I have spent a lot of time under old trucks with a welder and more steel repairing areas like this.

If you look at the photos of the crack in the frame rail that are posted above, they appear to me to be from twist stress on the top of the frame rail only at the control arm bracket. To me, that could only happen if both the truck had a lot of weight (force) downward on that point while also the the front axle bottomed out on the stop at the frame rail and immobilized it while the wheels were turned and still driving. That would create the repeated twisting stress necessary to cause a break at that point.

This would be the precise range of motion and pressure applied when pushing back piles and lifting the plow simultaneously where the nose dives down and you try to build the pile with the blade. The fact that it's on one side predominately to me indicates that the front wheels are turned left when this happens so that they are first in contact with the bottom of the frame rail and it would be accentuated by the left side front driving wheel pulling the control arm up and outward as it pressure from the plow and load on it was forcing down the frame rail. That would make a lot of sense to me if this point is weak which clearly it is under that very specific range of stress if the claim of 25 trucks in his fleet alone all have this failure. I would also check the bottom of the frame rail on the right side for the same stress point as twisting stress created by the front driving axle would pull the bottom of the opposite side.

I think gusseting is a good idea and about the only option. If you can re-rout the brake lines to get them out of play, I'd even box the frame on the back side to strengthen the lateral twist resistance at that point. I do this in old trucks and hotrods when we put a bigger more powerful motor in that will twist torque the snot of out the frame beyond it's original design. Because that point is a hard connection for the upper control arm, it would be a lot easier to do this when they make the frame, it's still the best way I can think of to combat this problem (provided you do not have Timbrens on it). I would expect the cushion of Timbren would absorb enough to the lateral torque load on the frame rail to prevent that "hard on hard" range of motion that would be necessary to snap the top of that frame rail.

I would not expect to see GM or any manufacturer make a design change to a problem which is not properly documented to get into the system. The place where the document trail begins is the NHTSA defects and recalls website. File a complaint there and anyone who has had this problem should absolutely file a complaint there and document their experience. In the 80s, it was clearly a problem but the complaints on this came to end around the mid 90s and no complaints exists that I could find.

I am going to swing by the dealer this morning and use their internal system to look up TSB's there on this issue, but basically I think that if this _is _a problem, its not being documented properly and/or it's limited only to professional snow plowers pushing heavy wet snow in that particular vehicle; 2500/3500 class trucks.

I am very interested in this problem and will continue to follow this. I think its not widespread and clearly it's very hard to get good information on it.

Be sure to file complaints at the NHTSB website I linked above no matter what to get the ball rolling no matter what so that it is documented and others who might have this failure can find information on it.

Plowing is hard on trucks. This might be part of the deal at the end of the day. Please respond about whether or not these trucks have Timbrens on the front driving axle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MAG Man, nice post. 

While there may be no TSB, GM is aware of the problem as they have warranted broken frames. A local Chevy dealer got the replacement down to 24 hours. GM also started telling owners that they would warrantee (sp?) the frame one time, then the owner was on his own. 

Having said that, I know Jerre has seen this problem, I know of at least 2 competitors by me that have had this numerous times and GM even had a hit and miss program of installing those gussets OEM on some of their trucks.


----------



## got-h2o

Mark Oomkes;617502 said:


> MAG Man, nice post.
> 
> *While there may be no TSB, GM is aware of the problem as they have warranted broken frames. A local Chevy dealer got the replacement down to 24 hours. GM also started telling owners that they would warrantee (sp?) the frame one time, then the owner was on his own. *
> Having said that, I know Jerre has seen this problem, I know of at least 2 competitors by me that have had this numerous times and GM even had a hit and miss program of installing those gussets OEM on some of their trucks.


Not to doubt you, but where's the proof on this? Bear in mind that these days, ANY frame damage calls for frame replacement as far as the dealer is concerned; so I could see it being done in 24 hours, there's a lot of accidents that would call for it.

To add, awesome post MAG. I honestly think that there is no service bulletin or recall b/c the amount of trucks that are actually affected are a fraction of a percent of those produced. As you stated, 1 or 2 threads really isn't enough for GM to sneeze at. Out of 100s of thousands of trucks, even proof of a few hundred or even thousand probably wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

got-h2o;617548 said:


> Not to doubt you, but where's the proof on this? Bear in mind that these days, ANY frame damage calls for frame replacement as far as the dealer is concerned; so I could see it being done in 24 hours, there's a lot of accidents that would call for it.


Call Seif Chevrolet 616-891-8104


----------



## got-h2o

Mark Oomkes;617566 said:


> Call Seif Chevrolet 616-891-8104


I meant documented. I can just as well call any dealer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

got-h2o;617573 said:


> I meant documented. I can just as well call any dealer.


Weeeelllll, since I don't own any of the trucks, I can't legally get that documentation. My info comes from the owners of the trucks, and while they are competitors, they have no reason to lie to me about it.

Not sure what else you want, notarized as well? It's a fact as shown in the other threads, the 'other' site's threads. Call Jerre or PM him. There's pictures for crying out loud, what more do you want?


----------



## got-h2o

Mark Oomkes;617579 said:


> Weeeelllll, since I don't own any of the trucks, I can't legally get that documentation. My info comes from the owners of the trucks, and while they are competitors, they have no reason to lie to me about it.
> 
> Not sure what else you want, notarized as well? It's a fact as shown in the other threads, the 'other' site's threads. Call Jerre or PM him. There's pictures for crying out loud, what more do you want?


Roll off the wrong side of the bed today?? Wow....... and by documentation, I simply meant a link to a write up or something. It's not that big of a deal, really.


----------



## festerw

got-h2o;617585 said:


> I simply meant a link to a write up or something.


Go back up to post #4 by B&B.


----------



## KSB

Try Osgood Welding om Claremeont NH. I understand they have done quite a few.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

B&B;614355 said:


> Nothing new there. Been telling guys for years to keep an eye on the trucks that do not have the reinforcement gussets on them that GM so nicely eliminated on many trucks
> 
> Here's a couple past threads on the issue:
> 
> Broken frame
> 
> More reading
> 
> Anybody been cheking theirs? You gotta keep an eye on them on the non gusseted frames. Or add the gussets yourself.





got-h2o;617585 said:


> Roll off the wrong side of the bed today?? Wow....... and by documentation, I simply meant a link to a write up or something. It's not that big of a deal, really.





festerw;617614 said:


> Go back up to post #4 by B&B.


Maybe you understand my reply? Because I really had no idea what else you wanted since B&B posted them already.


----------



## M&N Maintenance

I have a 2500hd 2003 exended cab with a 6' bed, have the fisher v plow 8.5 foot will look at today for sure.


----------



## got-h2o

Mark Oomkes;617650 said:


> Maybe you understand my reply? Because I really had no idea what else you wanted since B&B posted them already.


Yeah, my dealer changed 654 frames this year, I was told this by one of the techs. I can't prove it, but they were all caused by snowplows! :crying:

You get my point, lighten up, I'm not an idiot. I saw B&B's post. I believe it's a problem, but not as common at 1 single dealership as you may claim. Did you read any of my other posts? 2 Fords with cracked frames, cracks all over. Anything will do it under enough stress. Not making excuses, but a few pictures do not make every GM in existance junk.

If either of my Chevy's do it, I'll get it warranteed. No questions asked. But again, not the point.


----------



## Milwaukee

got-h2o;617708 said:


> Yeah, my dealer changed 654 frames this year, I was told this by one of the techs. I can't prove it, but they were all caused by snowplows! :crying:
> 
> You get my point, lighten up, I'm not an idiot. I saw B&B's post. I believe it's a problem, but not as common at 1 single dealership as you may claim. Did you read any of my other posts? 2 Fords with cracked frames, cracks all over. Anything will do it under enough stress. Not making excuses, but a few pictures do not make every GM in existance junk.
> 
> If either of my Chevy's do it, I'll get it warranteed. No questions asked. But again, not the point.


I don't see any crack frame on new truck ford 99 to 08. Show me that. But I know old fordtruck have trouble with steering box crack frame.

Mark Oomkes

You should know better. Why Microsoft try make you drop Win XP and make you buy Vista? They need stay in business so they stop sell win xp now.

That why company try make this weak so business will stay open and fix it.

Gm is in worst and Ford too. They need find way to get customers buy new trucks more. So they try make them last 200,000 miles or less so owner would replace every 5 years.

You Know DHL shipping company? They Have many E250 vans it have 150,000 miles but they replaced it. It run great but they replaced with new one.

And have you see lawn tractor at store? Cub Cadet? Is that best tractor now? NO it change to junk!! Why it own by MTD company so they make more cheap quality so they could get customer replace every 5 to 10 years or early.


----------



## SnoFarmer

mill.
1. If it breaks and they have to fix it under warranty they loose money.
2, Cracked frame = lost customers Why would you buy another.

3. They come out with a new model to lure you into buying new.


4 yes, even fords cracked frame me see it... right behind front wheel
It to be crumple zone not take weight plow. si it crack or rip, honest me see


Planned obsolescence, is planing on a motor or tranny wear out at 100k to 200k, not last for ever.
not failure the frame


----------



## Milwaukee

I swear I never heard crack frame on Ford 99 to 08. i check our F250 I don't see crack and it have 255,000 miles on it.

I try Google it didn't show much but try google gm it show pic of steering box on frame crack that it need to be weld it.


There are many people that is very Ford or Gm lover so they hate to pick different brand so they thought new truck will be better.


For me I rather buy old trucks so you know it good.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Milwaukee;617747 said:


> I swear I never heard crack frame on Ford 99 to 08. i check our F250 I don't see crack and it have 255,000 miles on it.
> For me I rather buy old trucks so you know it good.


Has your truck been used commercially as a plow truck for few years?
If not then why would it be cracked?

The old truck new truck troubles too. all bad, all break, all bend, even ford.
some better some worse, some bad steer some bad tranney some bad driver.
you see all truck get fixed honest.


----------



## toby4492




----------



## SnoFarmer

but only one has a sword. the other is unarmed......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;617760 said:


> but only one has a sword. the other is unarmed......


----------



## Milwaukee

SnoFarmer;617753 said:


> Has your truck been used commercially as a plow truck for few years?
> If not then why would it be cracked?
> 
> The old truck new truck troubles too. all bad, all break, all bend, even ford.
> some better some worse, some bad steer some bad tranney some bad driver.
> you see all truck get fixed honest.


Not plow truck but most it tow heavy trailer. Tow camper trailer it 35 footer. It feel lot bounce when tow camper trailer on bad road on I75

Drive on bad road all time.

That sound interested do anyone have ford with crack frame please get pic I would like see if it bad design then we would weld patch on our F250 and my friend's f250.

I think it most due how driver maintain truck. Our is original motor and transmission. It run great.

For old truck it hard to be sure if it good. I got 79 F150 it still work great now. I see how 89 F150 can do tow or plow I let you know how it good or bad.

Chevy I want 80's K5 blazer with diesel but can't get here most it in Ohio at army surplus place. But problem with bidders they are idiot try raise to $2,000 from $100 :realmad:


----------



## toby4492




----------



## cretebaby

toby4492;617773 said:


>


that smiley is just like mill he just wont stay down


----------



## SnoFarmer

Milwaukee;617768 said:


> Not plow truck but most it tow heavy trailer. Tow camper trailer it 35 footer. It feel lot bounce when tow camper trailer on bad road on I75
> 
> Drive on bad road all time.
> So to answer my question, NO your truck has never had a plow on it or was it used as a plow truck.
> 
> Front end cracks are not caused by pulling trailer....o.k.
> 
> That sound interested do anyone have ford with crack frame please get pic I would like see if it bad design then we would weld patch on our F250 and my friend's f250.
> 
> Are you a structural engineer. and or don't you believe us?
> you want us to believe you.
> 
> I think it most due how driver maintain truck. Our is original motor and transmission. It run great.
> NO, it has to do with how it is used nothing to do with maintenance.
> How would you go about doing maintenance on your frame?
> 
> For old truck it hard to be sure if it good. I got 79 F150 it still work great now. I see how 89 F150 can do tow or plow I let you know how it good or bad.
> I heard your 79 not work great. it has a hard time going over 45mph, it burn oil and it got crashed into
> 
> Chevy I want 80's K5 blazer with diesel but can't get here most it in Ohio at army surplus place. But problem with bidders they are idiot try raise to $2,000 from $100 :realmad:


There not idiots there bidding on it.....you want it, you bid more money.

why does ford have a time line showing frame repairs if they have no problem?


----------



## got-h2o

Milwaukee;617722 said:


> I don't see any crack frame on new truck ford 99 to 08. Show me that.


I'll get a few pics and post them up. Both 04's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

got-h2o;617791 said:


> I'll get a few pics and post them up. Both 04's.


Don't forget the links and documentation.


----------



## Milwaukee

I need website not your pic. Because I can't stop believe that stuff so I need is website. Or pic of real frame like Alaska Boss did. 

My 79 F150 is fixed and it go 55 mph with new gear in rear axle. Why it have new gear because PO run with low gear oil and bearing on housing is seizure on axle shaft so it spun. Cost me new used housing.

Burn oil is stop when I switch to Shell Rotella T diesel oil 5w40 synthesis. It will burn oil when I use normal engine oil for gas engine.


And why didn't I believe you because it first time I have heard that superduty have crack frame. 


Look at me I am not believe that pic I need is website that have that in it. 

Idiot bidder actual bid 8 blazers then I find that he actual sell to local that how he make profit. Don't you hate when you want that nice 2003 Dodge with 5.9L that have 10,000 miles and you bid like $25,000 that max but someone bid $30,000 at last sec of bid like snipe on ebay.


----------



## Milwaukee

got-h2o;617791 said:


> I'll get a few pics and post them up. Both 04's.


Thank you for do this I would be happy to see that pic.

Snofarmer

see what this guy do is show us real pic.


----------



## got-h2o

Mark Oomkes;617794 said:


> Don't forget the links and documentation.


I don't have to, I never claimed it was a common Ford problem and warrantied so much at 1 single dealership that it can be completely replaced in 24 hours................wise ass.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Milwaukee;617795 said:


> I need website not your pic. Because I can't stop believe that stuff so I need is website. Or pic of real frame like Alaska Boss did.
> 
> No, I will not Yea I just made up that time line and posted it.
> grow up, you do a search on yahoo, type "ford cracked frame" and you do some reading.
> 
> My 79 F150 is fixed and it go 55 mph with new gear in rear axle. Why it have new gear because PO run with low gear oil and bearing on housing is seizure on axle shaft so it spun. Cost me new used housing.
> So it's junk[ then..... as it should go much faster regardless/COLOR]
> 
> Burn oil is stop when I switch to Shell Rotella T diesel oil 5w40 synthesis. It will burn oil when I use normal engine oil for gas engine.
> then all you bid is put a band-aid on it it still burns oil.
> You should not be using rotilla in your gasser it's a waist of money.
> 
> And why didn't I believe you because it first time I have heard that superduty have crack frame.
> Well then you don't know mush about your beloved ford then do you. I guess you only hear the good stuff like a brand blind person.
> 
> Look at me I am not believe that pic I need is website that have that in it.
> what ever I don't believe anything you say, you don't site where you get info that say ford best?
> 
> Idiot bidder actual bid 8 blazers then I find that he actual sell to local that how he make profit. Don't you hate when you want that nice 2003 Dodge with 5.9L that have 10,000 miles and you bid like $25,000 that max but someone bid $30,000 at last sec of bid like snipe on ebay.




I'd have to be idiot to bid 25k for any used truck you can get new for that. anyway thats how bidding works, it not stay cheap just becuse mill want buy truck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

got-h2o;617800 said:


> I don't have to, I never claimed it was a common Ford problem and warrantied so much at 1 single dealership that it can be completely replaced in 24 hours................wise ass.


Hugs and kisses.   :waving:


----------



## got-h2o

Mark Oomkes;617804 said:


> Hugs and kisses.   :waving:


Lol.............


----------



## toby4492




----------



## SnoFarmer

mill go do your home work................
stop trying to make us do it for you.
You with your lack of knowledge is the problem.
I don't need to prove my self to you.

PS how come you never answer someones question.
all you do is ask more question and disbelive..


Why don't you find a site. and prove me wrong....


----------



## Milwaukee

snofarmer

you enjoy do this so just put me on your ignore list.

I don't care but you are full of lie story. 

those timeline you make up is make yourself FORD HATER!!!

I don't hate gm.

I do ask lot questions because I am learn.

stop explain my question. you jus give me stupid answer.


ford crack frame near front axle? ok it near to leaf spring where it weld on frame?

we have it but it been there when we got new.

Yahoo I will not use because it never answer my question.

I favor google that it.

just put me on ignore list you would be relax and not sick of see my post.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Milwaukee;617842 said:


> snofarmer
> 
> you enjoy do this so just put me on your ignore list.
> 
> I don't care but you are full of lie story.
> 
> those timeline you make up is make yourself FORD HATER!!!
> 
> I don't hate gm.
> 
> I do ask lot questions because I am learn.
> 
> stop explain my question. you jus give me stupid answer.
> 
> ford crack frame near front axle? ok it near to leaf spring where it weld on frame?
> 
> we have it but it been there when we got new.
> 
> Yahoo I will not use because it never answer my question.
> 
> I favor google that it.
> 
> just put me on ignore list you would be relax and not sick of see my post.


Thank you ,
That's my point exactly.
You can never answer a question.

You say a lot. Most of what is head 2nd hand. Then you interpret it and twist it a little then you post it as fact when is not entirely truet

So thank you, Now sit down and do some reading you may see something familiar.
(ho, yea i found it using yahoo , so it must be lie story)

My source....
http://www.i-car.com/pdf/program_support/advantage/1999/mayjun99.pdf

To put you on iggy and let your ford propaganda go unchallenged would be a disservice to all mankind.

Personally, I don't care what you drive it's not me driving it. You get what you want and I'll get what i want and with our choices comes some flaws..


----------



## SteveJ

Nobody mentioned if the torsion bars were cranked or not. Just curious if that adds to the problem.


----------



## mercer_me

I had a 1983 Dodge Ram 150 4x2 and the frame rusted rite out of it when the truck was only 2 years old and I don't live on the coast.


----------



## got-h2o

Lol, how about the 80's/90's fords where the front coil spring perches used to rot out and fall off!!!


----------



## nickv13412

got-h2o;617922 said:


> Lol, how about the 80's/90's fords where the front coil spring perches used to rot out and fall off!!!


Rear shackle brackets too, a kid i know had that happen on the same year truck as me, leaf springs went right through the bed 

GM should definitely man up to the frame problem though. Cracked frames are not really the owners responsibility when it is happening so often... my .02


----------



## TJS

GM did not man up back then 73-87 frames/PS box areas cracking what makes you think they are going to do it now. That is 14 years they had to remedy the problem and they did not. Here are pics of my 85. Even aftermarket companies got involved and made plates for the P/S box area. It is what it is I guess. As I stated before it does not look like a big deal to fix/reinforce. We all have to deal with our truck repairs no matter what make or model it is. I own a Fords and Chevies and they all have their quirks. It keeps the money going round and round.


----------

